# Shipping bath bombs....



## jakropelnicki (Jul 16, 2018)

I am wondering what tips and tricks forum members have for shipping their bath bombs and bubble scoops? No matter how carefully I package them (even shrink wrapping) they seem to arrive at their destination either in pieces or as dust. It’s like the post office seems to “know” what they are and tries to knock them around as much as possible. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## earlene (Jul 17, 2018)

How to you pack them in the box when you send them?  Do you use any shock absorbing material, such as bubble-wrap or foam?


----------



## jakropelnicki (Jul 17, 2018)

earlene said:


> How to you pack them in the box when you send them?  Do you use any shock absorbing material, such as bubble-wrap or foam?


I've used bubble wrap and Styrofoam peanuts....I've shipped a crystal vase that was in better condition when received than my bath bombs were


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 17, 2018)

What if it’s how you make your bombs? Like a loose pack vs a firmer one?

Maybe try to drop one from shoulder height and see if it shatters, on concrete if you can. (Probably out it in a plastic bag first) If it shatters then postal employees are probably dropping your package and you need to add fragile stickers to your boxes. With the number of packages received every day there’s probably a good chance someone has to rush and the packages get jostled more than we’d want to know


----------



## msunnerstood (Jul 17, 2018)

jakropelnicki said:


> I am wondering what tips and tricks forum members have for shipping their bath bombs and bubble scoops? No matter how carefully I package them (even shrink wrapping) they seem to arrive at their destination either in pieces or as dust. It’s like the post office seems to “know” what they are and tries to knock them around as much as possible. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


I bought some plastic boxes that you sort of assemble. I shredded some paper bags in my shredder and put some of the shreds on the bottom, then a bubble scoop, then more paper shreads. Finally, I closed the flap and shrink wrapped the box. those suckers aint moving.


----------



## amd (Jul 20, 2018)

I ship my bubble scoops mostly in padded envelopes, well wrapped in tissue paper and bubble wrap. When I ship - whether it's a box or an envelope - I check to see if I can hear anything moving when I wiggle, shake, or smack things around. If I can hear it, I add more padding material until it doesn't. Soaps, I don't worry about because they're pretty durable, but for my scoops I make sure there's no noise. If your product is still breaking with sufficient packaging material, you do not have a robust product and may need to consider reformulating for long term durability. I don't take just shipping into consideration for products, but also if my customers will be gifting - what kind of handling does the product get then? What if my customer buys it and sticks it in a bathroom drawer where it rattles around every time they open the drawer?


----------



## Bann51 (Jul 24, 2018)

As stated previously, it could be your recipe. Sometimes a batbomb could appear hard, but can break apart after handling. When I first made bath bombs that happened, but later I improved my recipe.


----------

